# acer em61sm/em61pm overclocklable?



## kurasoryu (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to know if it's overclockable the acer em61sm/em61pm motherboard, and, if it's overclockable, how can i do it.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The vast majority of OEM boards don't have any OCing features built into the BIOS. They want you to buy a system instead of cranking up the currently own.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

again...DAMNED OEM!!!! It all looks so appealing to those not in the know, but then you learn more and it all becomes clear.
All they want is your money, not your satisfaction.


----------

